# Is freebsd-drivers maillist alive?



## cy6erGn0m (Apr 19, 2011)

Is the freebsd-drivers mailing list alive? Should I write here instead about drivers bugfixing?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2011)

> About freebsd-drivers
> 
> This is a forum for technical discussions related to device drivers on FreeBSD. It is primarily a place for device driver writers to ask questions about how to write device drivers using the APIs in the FreeBSD kernel.



On what specific driver did you find bugs?


----------



## cy6erGn0m (Apr 19, 2011)

I found issue in if_msk module.. I tried to debug and found problem.. but can't solve.. I need help


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2011)

I think freebsd-net would be a better place. Alternatively, if it really is a bug, you can send a PR.

Obviously you can also post your problem here. Someone might have a solution.


----------

